# Have to pee when I get turned on



## Jsigler20 (Nov 19, 2014)

Any time my husband and I are about to have sex or do anything of that nature, I always have to go to the bathroom first. Is that normal or is it something that I should have checked out. Also, is there any way to fix it so that I don't have to stop what we're doing to go to the bathroom?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandybiz (Nov 19, 2014)

I am no doc, but my personal thoughts are: 
Sometimes I feel like I have to pee, but rarely do. As my orgasm builds, it seems to apply more pressure. At first, it worried me too, but then I learned it was just building up to a great O. I wouldn't worry about it, and I have found for me personally that its best to wait to pee until after its almost like the pressure helps. Besides, your supposed to pee afterwards anyway to prevent uti  It would never hurt to ask your doc at your nect check up if it would set your mind at ease.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Jsigler20 said:


> Any time my husband and I are about to have sex or do anything of that nature, I always have to go to the bathroom first. Is that normal or is it something that I should have checked out. Also, is there any way to fix it so that I don't have to stop what we're doing to go to the bathroom?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When you say about to have sex, do you mean fooling around for play? Or are you talking about being touched on your clit or in your vag? 

It's normal to feel that your bladder needs to be emptied as you become aroused, so take a break and go pee. It's important to pee after sex too, so that any bacteria that might have been introduced into your urethra can be washed out with the urine.

Pee then sex, the pee again for good urethra health and comfortable sex!


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Jsigler20 said:


> Any time my husband and I are about to have sex or do anything of that nature, I always have to go to the bathroom first. Is that normal or is it something that I should have checked out. Also, is there any way to fix it so that I don't have to stop what we're doing to go to the bathroom?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is possible that the sexual arousal creates overtime work for your kidneys due to anxiety, OR maybe you are a latent squirter and might get some towels handy and just 'let go' when you get that urge. Make sure you empty your bladder before the sexual playtime though too. If you void and still feel the need to pee, try, if you can to just release and let it flow. It may not be urine.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Any time sex is in the air, so to speak, I have to pee. I'm a guy. No idea why but it only takes a minute, so no big deal.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Jsigler20 said:


> Any time my husband and I are about to have sex or do anything of that nature, I always have to go to the bathroom first.... _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife is pretty much the same way. The unusual result, and you might want to talk to your husband about it sometime,
is called conditioned response. Just like Pavlov's dogs salivated when the bell was rung, well I often get an erection listening to my wife pee while she is in the bathroom.  

It makes me wonder about all kinds of strange things that men find arousing.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

It couldn't hurt to get checked out, but I would just pee. My wife doesn't like me to do certain things (like oral) if she's just peed, but it doesn't bother me.


----------

